# lets get some meat back on these bones. Winter bulking style



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Hi so quick catch up finished my last cycle many moons ago started pct things did not go well lost my job and had to have surgery on the 3rd week of pct so as u can imagine kissed goodbye to most of my gains and hello to jelly belly!! The operation was to have a metal plate taken out of my wrist that had been causing me pain and holding me back in training for the last 4 years struggled to maintain grip on weights above 120kg!!!.

I have been recovering from my op for 4 month and been back in the gym testing the water for 4 weeks i am nearly back to were i was befor the op in the 4 weeks i have been doing lots of cardio and running t3 for 2 weeks to shift some fat tried a run with dnp only lasted a week due to sides so as u can imagine i am looking very flat lost most my size and definition!!

so b0llocks to the cuttting lets get bulking i have all my goodies for the winter bulk. This is my proposed cycle chip in with help if you want to.

Week 1-16 wc and delta sustanon 500mg ew.

Week 1-10 neuro pharma tren e 300-400mg ew.

Week 1-6 blue hearts dbol 60mg ed.

Week 16-20 zydex dbol 75mg ed to bridge me to pct.

Week 2-20 hcg 1500 ew.

Week 2-16 adex 0.5mg e3d

Week 2-16 caber 0.5mg x2 a week.

Letrozole on hand if needed.

Pct standard nolva and.clomid.

For 4 weeks with some zma.

Diet will be clean as possible

High protein

Medium-high carbs,carbs bloat me thats why i will try keep them medium.

Fats will be high to make up for lower carbs.

Il get most my fats from

Mackerel

salmon

Avocado

Peanut butter

Nuts etc.

Can post full meal plan if people want to see it.

Training with a ameture strongman so will be brutal heavy sets 4 days on 3 days off.

Will post starting pics and goodies stash.

Feel free to chip in with critisism and tips or just to take the p1ss. Happy bulking.










Looking very flat after t3 and dnp.










Just after todays gym.seshion quick chest shave can see the bit of muscle i have left lol i did say a bit. and 9mins on sunbed.

Back shot i would say i.have lost the least amount of size on my back.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

As you can see from pics the t3 and dnp have made me very flat and lost any definition i had befor in a simpler way i look like a bag of shiite.


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

Cycle wise it looks ok. I'd drop the caber unless you need it. But that's me.

Although, looking at your pic my personal opinion is you are wasting a lot of money on steroids. You look like you're barely holding a kilo of muscle on your frame. Get back to basics, train correct rest sufficient and eat well. You will last a lot longer with keep able gains that way. Otherwise after this cycle you will lose most your gains again and be back here asking for advice on more gear.


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Testing the water.......I would give it 6 months of training with of course macros sorted

before thinking about a cycle!!

AAs is not a viable shortcut put in some hard work and strengthen up first


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Nobraincells said:


> Cycle wise it looks ok. I'd drop the caber unless you need it. But that's me.
> 
> Although, looking at your pic my personal opinion is you are wasting a lot of money on steroids. You look like you're barely holding a kilo of muscle on your frame. Get back to basics, train correct rest sufficient and eat well. You will last a lot longer with keep able gains that way. Otherwise after this cycle you will lose most your gains again and be back here asking for advice on more gear.


The gains he loses depends on his recovery and if he continues eating and training enough. Someone with less muscle to begin with is more likely to maintain more from a cycle anyway.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Nobraincells said:


> Cycle wise it looks ok. I'd drop the caber unless you need it. But that's me.
> 
> Although, looking at your pic my personal opinion is you are wasting a lot of money on steroids. You look like you're barely holding a kilo of muscle on your frame. Get back to basics, train correct rest sufficient and eat well. You will last a lot longer with keep able gains that way. Otherwise after this cycle you will lose most your gains again and be back here asking for advice on more gear.


Thanks for advice like i said just come off dnp and t3 so have lost alot of size and very flat looking maybe i should have posted pics befor dnp and t3 also so u could see difference? Sensible me says wait longer befor going bk on but as i am sure most will agree its easier said than done. My lifts are back to were they were befor so to me thats enough.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Itsjayman02 said:


> Testing the water.......I would give it 6 months of training with of course macros sorted
> 
> before thinking about a cycle!!
> 
> AAs is not a viable shortcut put in some hard work and strengthen up first


Thanks for reply no offence mate but i have and always will put in the hard work and to a certain degree aas are a shortcut not in the way of diet and hard work thats down to yourself obviously.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Theorist said:


> The gains he loses depends on his recovery and if he continues eating and training enough. Someone with less muscle to begin with is more likely to maintain more from a cycle anyway.


Thanks mate as mentioned only reason i lost most my gains last time was due to having surgery mid pct and not been able to train for [email protected] months and loosing job so nor been able to afford food to maintain my gains. This time this will not happen.


----------



## SteveV (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree with others, wait until you get your muscles back up to speed, it takes time to get 100% from muscle fibres and full utilisation, if you have lost a lot of weight already, your 'muscle memory' will kick in and you will grow like you're on gear

When the gains plateau, then is the time to run a cycle to punch through to the next level

Good luck which ever way you go


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Thanks for reply no offence mate but i have and always will put in the hard work and to a certain degree aas are a shortcut not in the way of diet and hard work thats down to yourself obviously.


None taken.......id be more concerned your connective tissue cannot

take the strain of the added weight you will be able to lift on cycle

Which is another reason to start with a reasonable base...6 months post injury!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Itsjayman02 said:


> None taken.......id be more concerned your connective tissue cannot
> 
> take the strain of the added weight you will be able to lift on cycle
> 
> Which is another reason to start with a reasonable base...6 months post injury!!


Cheers.

My lifts are nearly back to what they were befor and joints,connective tissue etc seems fine no aches or pains and using long esters so i am not going to be going crazy on the lifts till at least another 4-5weeks weeks while they peak even if i end up the same size and condition as my last cycle i will be happy. Course it would be.nice to have sone mega gains fron this cycle but i am just going to go the pace i feel comfortable with no ego lifting and all that crap. My training partner is a very wise chap he is also a M.D and has massive knowledge on bio mecanics so i have no.doubt with my hars work and his imput this cycle will be a success.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

SteveV said:


> I agree with others, wait until you get your muscles back up to speed, it takes time to get 100% from muscle fibres and full utilisation, if you have lost a lot of weight already, your 'muscle memory' will kick in and you will grow like you're on gear
> 
> When the gains plateau, then is the time to run a cycle to punch through to the next level
> 
> Good luck which ever way you go


Thanks mate all taken on board agree in some respects but this is the decision i have chosen also as you and other can imagine pct and loosing gains and been out injured plays with your head been feeling pretty crappy and unhappy with my current body condition. I am confident this cycle will be a success,its not like am some 18 yo only been training 6 month and jumping on the juice with out even knowing what a pct is.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Just picked these up from amazon bargain 2kg natural peanut butter nothing added £10.98 will be putting plenty of this in my shakes blitzed up in the blender.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Hmmm been thinking maybe 4 more weeks training natty till i start this cycle trained legs yeaterday and today i.am in bits made me realise i used to recover alot faster
> 
> Leg seshion was as follows.
> 
> ...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Tonights dinner and left overs for gym food rest of week.

1Kg lean beef minch

200g carrots

2Large onions.

200g swede mash. Mixed herbs,marmite worchester sauce beef stock gravy = best cottage pie ever over 50g protein per serving roughly!! get in my belly

Brings todays macros to.

Protein 300g

Carbs 350g

Fats 110g


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Early night tonight ready for a monster back seshion really getting into deadlifts now am injury free and grip has improved.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Milky said:


> :thumbup1:


Thanks.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Right so today was supposed to be back day got to the gym late training partner had made a start on shoulders instead so went with the flow. Good seshion did some standing military barbell pressing not done these for some time. Sesh was as follows.

Standing barbell military press.

20Kg bar x10.

40kg x 6.

55kg x7

all done in a explosive manner!

training partner is a beast and put me to shame with a 120kg x4.

scissor shoulder press.

20Kg x5

30kg x5

40kg x6

50Kg x 4

was panting.and shoulders burning after last set.

Db side laterals

15Lbs x 10

20 lbs x 10

25lbs x 12 rest pause then another 12.

Shoulders were smashed after that.

Finished with triceps

Skull crushers with ez bar

Bar x6

20kg x 10

30kg x 5

v-bar pushdown

55Kg x10

60kg x8

65kg x 8.

left it there still.early.days after op and.wrist was slightly tender.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

My running buddy is on strike today she seen the rain look like a lonely run for me!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Friday was back and calfs day my favorite training day.

Trained early 9am gym was quite

Db row

50Lbs x6

80lbs x8

main set

110Lbs x12 first time seen operation to remove plate from wrist that it felt pain free tp grip that sort of weight. Really pleased!!

iso lateral pulldown

20Kg each side x6

30kg each side x8

main set

50Kg x6 nice squeeze at bottom each rep lats were pumped ready for busting after that.

Db shrugs

75Lbs x12

90lbs x8

120 lbs each hand x 12 used straps as grip in hand was slipping.

Body weight pull ups

3 Sets 8,6,3

rack deadlifts

60kgX 8

80kgx8

130Kg x10 with straps felt strong knees dipped slighty on last 2 reps but overall good form.

Finished with rest pause on lat pulldown

81Kg x10

20 Second rest

81Kg x8

81kg x7.

Calfs

Seated calf machine

Filled bar with 20kg plates and pyramid down

Cant remember exact number but felt like torture so much so i fuxked it off and went home on the mountain bike up the most evil hill known to man home and felt glad i had left it there.

Nice seshion in and out of the gym in just over 1 hour.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Only got in the gym once this week for legs due to been in and out of court.

Leg seshion was a beast still sore 4 days after.

Front barbell squats

20Kg bar x10

60kg x 8

80kg x5

nothing amazing but **** me front squats really take it out of you more than a normal squat with alot less weight needed.

Hack squat

50Kg x10

100kg 8

120kg x 10.

straight leg dumbell deadlifts

20Kg each hand x10

25kg x10

38kg each hand x12.

seated calf machine

80Kg x10

70Kg x12

60Kg x 10

50Kg x8

40Kg x6

Lunges full lenght gym 20kg plate each hand.

Standing calf machine

115Kg x10

felt a slight pulling felt painfull so left it there still limping a bit 4 days after been rubbing ibuprofen cream on it.

Diet has beem bang on all week thought it may have slipped a bit with not training but kept it strict.

Will be starting cycle next week cant wait bring on the gains.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Today is the day started cycle starting weight 15.10 stone.

Took 30mg blue hearts dbol will take another 30mg at tea time.

Jabbed 2ml wildcat prosust in right glute nice and smooth.

Jabbed 2ml neuro pharma tren e in other glute also smooth heated oil up tho as it was rather thick.

Todays seshion was as follows.

CHEST -TRICEPS

Incline barbell

20Kg x10

60kg x8

90kg x8

DB flat flys.

45lbs each hand x8

65lbs each hand x10

70lbs each hand x5

flat bench dumbell

Straight to main set

80Lbs each hand x10

X8

X 6

fail

Felt really weak after that set so finished with some press-ups

10

10

20Kg plate on my back x 6.

triceps.

Skull crushers ez-bar on incline bench

20Kg x10

40kg x 1 failed on second my training partner had to grab it so knocked weight back down to 30kg

30Kg x8.

behind back tricep rope pulls.

30Kg x12

45kg x10

55kg x9.

v-bar pushdown

50Kg x12

60kg x12

75kg x8

finished with bodyweight dips just went to failure.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

My protein sorted for next 5 weeks arrived took its time but will use them again


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Favourite training day Back and biceps!!!

Got to gym later than normal trained late afternoon and with out my training partner. Was hard training with nealry a full days worth of food in my gut!!

Seshion was as follows.

T-BAR ROW.

40kg x10

60kg x8

80kg 8

then pushed some more loaded upto 95kg and just went to failure lats were on fire.

Iso pulldown

20kg plate a side x10

40Kg x10

50kg for 6 squeezes every rep nice and slow on way down.

Rack barbell deadlifts

50Kg x10

80kg x8

110 x 6

140kg x 8 pb really pleased befor my operation my grip would have failed long befor!!!

Tried some weighted pullups failed miserably hahah just had nothing left in the tank haha.

Biceps

Barbell preacher 15kg bar x6

35kg x8

40kg.x6 felt weak may start hitting arms on a different day.

Bicep curl machine

20Kg x 10

30kg.x 8

40kg x4.

hammer curls

25Lbs x10

35lbs x 10

40lbs x 4

Jumped on cross trainer and did power 10 mins then fuxked it off!

pinned 2ml each glute of Wc sustanon and neuro pharma tren e no pip from either which is good since its leg day tomorrow.


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

You've decided against all advice and started on the gear. Good luck. I hope you're not disappointed long term. Thumbs up for the enthusiasm but your lifts are very very weak for your weight IMO. Good luck.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Nobraincells said:


> You've decided against all advice and started on the gear. Good luck. I hope you're not disappointed long term. Thumbs up for the enthusiasm but your lifts are very very weak for your weight IMO. Good luck.


Yes mate trained natty another 2 weeks ish and jumped back on starting weight was 15.10stone i am tall so thats were alot my weight will be.

Regarding lifts would not exactly say there weak and to be honest i think most people lift far too much weight with shocking form?

my decline bench is upto 130kg x4 first week into cycle so would not really class that as week.

Diet,training is all nailed on so can honestly say i wont be dissapointed.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Right not been logging much training recently been really busy with doing my welding papers exams but still been training hard and daily force feeding!!

jab day yesterday 2 awful ones too both blead like hell!! very sore glutes today!! not sure why they blead so much?

training has been as follows

Saturday

Shoulders and arms.

Standing barbell military press.

20kg bar x10

40kg x10

65kg x8

70kg x4.

Db shoulder press.

35Lbs dbells x10

50lbs x10

65lbs x8

Side lateral raises.

25Lbs x8

35lbs x6

40lbs.x 6

front raises

35Lbs.x10

40lbs x8

45lbs x6

smith machine shoulder press.

50Kg x6

60kg 6

80kg 5

scissor iso press

20Kg x10

30kg x8

50kg.x6.

Arms

Barbell preacher.

25Kg x10

35kg.x8

40kg x 7

hammer curls

35lbs dumbells x10

40lbs dumbells x8

like to play about with arms so wacked on the fat grips with the 45 lbs dumbells and just went to failure.

Then went on bicep curl machine and just did drops sets cant remeber exact weight.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Today was chest and triceps.

Incline Barbell

20Kg bar warmup.

40Kg x10

60kg 8

90kg x 8

95kg.x6.

dumbell flat flys.

40Lbs dumbells x10

50lbs.dumbells x8

65lbs dumbells x8

70lbs dumbells x 6

nice tight form squeezed at top .

Flat dumbell press

50lbs.x10

65lbs x 8

80lbs x10

felt i had gone too light to.start with so added another set i seem to respond better to volume also.

90Lbs dumbella x6

that had chest in pieces and pumped probably from the blue hearts dbol.

Triceps

Ez bar flat bench skull crushers.

Not sure how much bar weighs?

20Kg x8

30kg x10

35kg x 7

behind back rope extensions.

30Kg x 8

50kg x6

60kg x6

v-bar pushdown

40Kg x10

60kg x8

75kg.x 7

finished with a new exercise just a mess about really flat bench fat barbell press

Bar weighs 32kg

Loaded 20kg plate each side and did 3 sets to failure each time.

Chest and triceps destroyed!!

Went and sat in reception of the gym on the big comfy brown leather settee's and had a oat gainer by kinetica gym sells them £3 a go not bad really getting pretty fed up of the 5kg tub at home!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Ahhh skipper has a journal, subbed :beer:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Ahhh skipper has a journal, subbed :beer:


Well a poor attempt at 1 dont always get the time to update it so busy with college training eating and lifting lol.

Thanks for the sub il try not dissapoint.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

So woke up early hours wiTh a shocking fever!! Hope its not linked to the bad glute jab can hardly walk today and glute is mega swollen and rock hard!! Only thing thats making me not as concerned is our lass had the same fever a few days ago so am praying its just a bug? any u guys have a idea? seems strange it blead so much now the pip from hell and fever?

Draggred my sorry ass to the gym trained back and biceps.

T-BAR ROW

40KG x10

60kg x 10

90kg x 11

glute was killing me just bending down to grap bar was making me feel sick.

Weighted pull ups

10Kg plate x8

20kg plate x4

Narrow grip lat pulldown

65Kg x8

80Kg x10

91kg x10

hammer iso row machine

60kg x 10

80kg x8

85kg x7.

Could barely put weight on my legs at this point proper painfull thought i would be able to finish of arms

Barbell preacher curl

20Kg x6

30kg 8

37kg x6

dbell hammers with fat grips

30Lbs dbells x10

40lbs x10

****ed it off crawled out the gym straight home to bed 2 x diazepam some pain killers and a protein shake SLEEEEEEP!!!!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

how are you grabbing the lat pull-down, over or underhand grip?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> how are you grabbing the lat pull-down, over or underhand grip?


Underhand mate like a chin up. Was using underhamd iso hammer pulldown but had 2 weeks stuck on same weight so swapped it up.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Food today has been a struggle

Breakfast

4 Poached eggs 3 slices kingsmill extra seeded.

60g whey 100g natural peanut butter.

Meal 2 tuna steak 2 wholemeal pittas,rocket salad beetroot and 30g cheese.

Post wo shake 60g whey 50g oats.

Meal 3

200g natural yogurt 150g banana,50g natural peanut butter.

Slept rest the afternoon feeling like crap.

Woke up to home made steak pie from our lass 200g stewing steak big slab of short crush pastry and 200g savoy cabbage,and about 200g white potatoes mashed.

100G water melon, 100g pear washed down with a pint of full fat milk so far.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Still feel shocking today not gona train only got shoulders and legs to do anyway so will try fit them in together saturday morning.

Having to keep taking parecetamol and ibuprofen to keep this feever down should i maybe dropping the dbol dose down a bit from 60mg ed to 40mg? just while i.shift this feever?

still managing to eat and so far 2 weeks in 1.3 stone up in weight happy days.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Not trained since tuesday still feel shocking throat and chest infection getting focked off now. Still eating 4000 plus cals a day and scales still going up.

Gona get myself to the gym saturday for legs and shoulders will neck a few pre workout drinks befor to get me through.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> Not trained since tuesday still feel shocking throat and chest infection getting focked off now. Still eating 4000 plus cals a day and scales still going up.
> 
> Gona get myself to the gym saturday for legs and shoulders will neck a few pre workout drinks befor to get me through.


Seems everyone has got this mate. I've had ear throat and chest infection 10 days and on antibiotics for it and it's hard to shift!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Seems everyone has got this mate. I've had ear throat and chest infection 10 days and on antibiotics for it and it's hard to shift!!!


Its killing me mate the feever is a killer and the 400mg tren ew wont be helping lol. So annoyed been out injured for months and never got so much as a cold planned this cycle and looked forward to it for so long and i cant train!! thinking of dropping the dbol dose down from 60mg to 40 while i recover??


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Tonights food home made chilli.

300g steak mince

400g kidney beans

50g red lentils

100 g brown basmati rice

And a big dirty tear and share garlic bread!!! well it is a winter bulk.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

If you're finding it a struggle to consume those extra calories, put it in a blender and down it. Calories are a lot easier to drink than eat.

Some days, all I will consume are protein, peanut butter and oat shakes. It doesn't take many of those to hit your macros!

Also, another tip; ditch the knife and fork. Eat everything with a spoon. It'll cut your meal times in half, and make it a lot easier to consume a large quantity of food -- or food you don't particularly like -- in one sitting.

Eating is the hardest part of bodybuilding -- I don't care what anyone else says.

Good luck with it, mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dark Prowler said:


> If you're finding it a struggle to consume those extra calories, put it in a blender and down it. Calories are a lot easier to drink than eat.
> 
> Some days, all I will consume are protein, peanut butter and oat shakes. It doesn't take many of those to hit your macros!
> 
> ...


Hi mate not seen u about for a while how u?

yes the blender is my friend been putting 100g peanut butter and 50g oats in my shakes to get the numbers up. Il try the spoon i have also been going bk to food if i plate it up i wont be beat even if it takes half hour to finish it!!!

your right eating is the hardest thing about BB.

Thanks mate.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Its killing me mate the feever is a killer and the 400mg tren ew wont be helping lol. So annoyed been out injured for months and never got so much as a cold planned this cycle and looked forward to it for so long and i cant train!! thinking of dropping the dbol dose down from 60mg to 40 while i recover??


It's a cvnt when this happens on cycle mate...you never know tho, the tren may help sweat it out of you lol...just keep drinking as much water as you can, turn the heating up and get at least 5g vit c in every day. I'd just drop the dbol tbh bro, it won't be doing you any favours at all.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> It's a cvnt when this happens on cycle mate...you never know tho, the tren may help sweat it out of you lol...just keep drinking as much water as you can, turn the heating up and get at least 5g vit c in every day. I'd just drop the dbol tbh bro, it won't be doing you any favours at all.


Hi, yes its torture so annoyed its my first time using tren and first time using blue hearts!!! wanted it to be perfect!!

drinking plenty vitc and not left house for days sweating buckets surprised the scales are still going up? So u think i should drop the dbol entirely?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi, yes its torture so annoyed its my first time using tren and first time using blue hearts!!! wanted it to be perfect!!
> 
> drinking plenty vitc and not left house for days sweating buckets surprised the scales are still going up? So u think i should drop the dbol entirely?


Definitely mate. Get yaself better then get back on them, it won't take long for them to start working again. If you're using tren ace I would also consider dropping the dose while you're ill.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Definitely mate. Get yaself better then get back on them, it won't take long for them to start working again. If you're using tren ace I would also consider dropping the dose while you're ill.


Thanks mate think il do tha.

As for tren am using tren e so cant drop dose.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Right finally back in the gym after a full week of been so ill could not get out my bed.

Started a new job today digging some footings out for a large extension by hand as cant get the mini digger round the back pumps were agony did not help necking 60mg blue hearts with my breakfast this morning!!!

Downloaded Rage against the machine full collection to blast out on my mp3 Player loved it perfect for smashing shoulders in!!

standing barbell military press.

Olympic bar x10

40kg x10

60kg x8

65kg x6

iso scissor shoulder press.

20Kg x10

30kg x8

50kg x7

nautilus nitro side lateral machine

45kg x12

57kg x10

64kg x7

Rope face pulls.

45Kg x12

55kg x10

70kg x10

smith machine seated shoulder press

50Kg x10

60kg 8

80kg x 5

nothing amazing but pleased after been so ill not lost any strenght pretty much stayed the same just feels good to be back felt like i was wasting my cycle and gear last week and eating for nothing. Roll on tomoz


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Afternoon!!

skipped gym yesterday new job did me in shifted 16 tonne soil and sand stone from these footings back is in pieces the back pumps from 60mg dbol ed are a killer think il drop the dose down to 40mg.

Gona train chest and triceps tonight


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Right so back at the grind!! chest and triceps. Felt amazing today defo feeling the tren coming upto week 4 crazy dreams night sweats sleeping slightly broken but not bad.

Seshion was as follows.

Incline barbell bench.

20Kg x10

60kg x8

80kg 8

90kg 8

95 kg x5 pb!!!

db flat flys

50Lbs dbells x10

60lbs x 8

70Lbs x11

Really took it out of me struggled but LOVED IT!!!

DB flat bench

50Lbs x 10

70lbs x10

90lbs x7

Chest done!!

triceps

Ez bar skull crushers flat bench.

27Kg x10

37 kg x10

behind back rope.extensions 45kg x10

55kg x10

60kg x7

tricep pushdown

60Kg x12

70kg x8

triceps were pumped and saying no more arms were fatiged to hell from grafting all day managed some machine dips

80Kg x10

done and dusted get home two 6oz steak burgers and 200g baked potatoe BED!!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Decent incline benching there! lifts will be shooting up with the tren,


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Decent incline benching there! lifts will be shooting up with the tren,


Thanks mate incline has always been my weak point so this cycle i have stuck it at the beginning i used to always do decline first and half hearted incline after.

Gona get incline upto 110kg then go bk to decline missing it.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Right been busy with work all week so had to fit legs and arms into 1 sesh today feel like am gona bring all todays food back up after this sesh shaking sweating really pushed myself to breaking point. Bring on the gains hahhah.

Front squat

20Kg x10

50kg x10

70kg x6

90kg x8 pb!!

slight twinge in back of leg after hope its nowt major.

Hack squat

40Kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x8

110kg x8

2 second rest pause at bottom then exploded up.

Leg still twinging so left it there stil pleased tho.

T-bar row

40Kg x10

60kg x10

100kg x7

nautilus nitro pullover machine

50Kg x10

70kg x8

84kg x10

squeezed at bottom held at top lats were burning!!!

reverse grip lat pulldown

50kg x10

81kg x10

91kg 10

followed by a kinetca oat gain shake could barely keep it down legs and back in 1 seshion is evil.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Thanks mate incline has always been my weak point so this cycle i have stuck it at the beginning i used to always do decline first and half hearted incline after.
> 
> Gona get incline upto 110kg then go bk to decline missing it.





skipper1987 said:


> Right been busy with work all week so had to fit legs and back into 1 sesh today feel like am gona bring all todays food back up after this sesh shaking sweating really pushed myself to breaking point. Bring on the gains hahhah.
> 
> Front squat
> 
> ...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Let the weekly grind begin!!!

chest triceps.

Incline barbell

20Kg x10

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x4 pb !!!!!

Db flat bench

50lbs x10

75lbs x10

90lbs x 7

no improvement from last week but put it down to putting my all into incline.

Db fly 65lbs x8

pec fly machine

50Kg x10

60kg x10

70kg x10.

dips bw x10

tricep pushdowns

50Kg x 10

60kg x8

70 kg x8

Machine dips

80Kg x10.

seshion smashed under 45mins

Come home 6oz steak burger 100g brown rice reggae reggea sauce sorted.

Critical mass shake befor bed SLEEP.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Shoulders!!! my weak point really want to concentrate on these the next passing months

Standing military

Olympic bar x10

40kg x10

50kg x10

65kg 4 one rep improvement from last week felt weak think i may swop this for seated bb military next week.

Iso scissor shoulder press.

20Kg x10

30kg x10

50kg x6

side lateral raises

26Lbs x10

30lbs x8

front raises

35Lbs x10

db shoulder press

50Lbs x 10

all slow keeping tension.

Db shrugs

75Lbs each hand x10

90lbs x 10

110lbs x16 two second rest pause at top.

Rear delt machine

50Kg x10

60kg 8

77kg x5.

not amazed by the seshion shoulders felt fatiged befor i begin sucks having a manual job and having to train late.

quick question been getting terrible head aches for the last few days and red flushed face is it the dbol or tren giving me high blood pressure? getting it checked in morning at doctors.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like a journal


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Looks like a journal


??And??


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Right gona bump calories up this week scales have stopped moving up starting weight 4+weeks ago was 15.10 stone been stuck on 17.3 stone now so grabbed myself a bag of this £40 bargain.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

4 Weeks progress so far


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Found out whats causing the head aches its sinusitis been put back on antibiotics for the 3rd time this cycle starting to get p1ssed off feel like i been ill all cycle well i have. Any chance it could be prolactin causing the head aches? blood pressure was normal surprised since am using dbol blue hearts at 60mg ed. So could it be prolactin from the tren?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Back and biceps.

db preacher curls

25Lbs x 10

35lbs.x10

40lbs.x8

incline db curls

30Lbs.x10

35lbs x10

40lbs.x8

45lbs x6

bicep preacher pully curls

90Lbs x 10

110lbs x8

120lbs x6

Bw chin ups

10/6/4

Back!!!

nautilus nitro pullover machine

57Kg x10

87kg x10

91kg x10

db row 75lbs x 6

100lbs.x8

120lbs x10 2 second squeeze at top on last 3 nice burn!!

lat pulldown close grip

64Kg x8

81kg x10

91kg x 10

Quick sesh but felt it!! strenght is shooting up


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BREAKFAST BEFOR I DESTROY LEGS.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> ??And??


And...if it was in the "journal section" you might get some response?!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> And...if it was in the "journal section" you might get some response?!


Did not realise it was not il ask it to be moved. Cheers for heads up.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

@Katy can u move this thread to journal section please.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Leg seshion smashed felt amazing today think the tren is working its magic mood felt elavated since adding in caber was starting to feel low.

Front squats

Olympic bar x10

40kg x10

60kg x8

80kg x8

90kg x 11

struggled on same weight last week for 6 mega pleased today still felt strong so added another 5kg

95kg x6 pb!!!

hack squat

40Kg x10 two second.rest pause at bottom

80Kg.x10

100kg 8

120kg x9 pb!!

finished quads with some simple leg pressing not massive weight but still nice for getting that pump.

180Kg x10

220kg x10

260kg x8

standing calf machine

78Kg x10

91kg x10

128kg x10

decided to attack shoulders twice a week there really lagging so am.hoping this will help not doing the same set of exercise twice in 1 week tho.

Behind neck shoulder press.

20Kg x10

60kg x10

80kg.x8

90kg x5

db shoulder press went straight to main set

65Lbs. X8

pully side raises

10Kg x10

11.5kg x8

13.5kg x 8.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Cottage pie perfect after a leg sesh 500g steak mince 500g potatoe get in my belly.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

@DiggyV can you move this thread journal section please.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Been busy busy started bk at college doing my welding papers full time work and looking after my little boy and to be honest the hardest thing is fitting in the food ha.

Tonight chest and triceps cant wait unwind time had a good feed today and polished off a full chicken for my dinner at work lets hit some pb!!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

@MoDs can some1 move this thread to journal section please. @Mingster?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Chest triceps

Incline barbell

Bar x10

40kg x10

60kg x8

80kg x 8

95kg x8

100kg x4

gona change this exercise next week not progressed for 2 weeks now gona go to decline.

flat db press

40Lbs each hand x10

70lbs.x10

90lbs.x8

iso chest press

20Kg a side x10

30kg a side x8

60kg a side x8

gona.stick with this exercise like the feel.

Triceps

Ez-bar skull crushers

15Kg x8

20kg x8

37kg x10

rope extensions

45Kg x10

65kg x8

75Kg x8

tricep pushdown

50Kg x10

65kg x8

75kg.x8

Last exercise just messed around with some db kick backs 35lbs x12 each arm pretty light but really.felt it.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Day off work today woohoo!! means i can train early and not have to eat my last meal at 11pm gona hit legs and shoulders today wil be adding some new exercises as been on the same for the last 8 weeks. Any ideas for a wicked shoulder routine???


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Double PUSH DAY....

Legs and shoulders.

Front squat

20Kg x8

40kg x6

60kg x6

95kg x10 pb!!!!

gona try and smash the 100kg next week.

Hack squat

40Kg x8

80kg x6

130kg x7 pb.

Leg press

100Kg x6

150kg x6

200kg x6

270kg x12.

had wobble on after that.

shoulders

Stopped standing military as felt it had gone stale.

Standing axel shoulder press

20Kg x8

50kg x6

60kg x7

80kg x1

behind neck shoulder press seated

30Kg x8

60kg x6

90kg x8 slow on negative

20Second rest pause and squeezed another 2 out.

Side lateral machine

54Kg x6

61kg x6

71kg x8.

db shrugs

75Lbs.x10

90lbs x8

120lbs x12.

done dusted and feeling f**ked... home for 2 x 6oz steak burgers 2 fried eggs and 100g basmati rice hot sauce and natural yoghurt.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Well think the tren fully kicked in random dreams mainly about sex!! lol

Anxious paranoid sleepless nights and the urge to kick certain peoples teeth in is greater than befor.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

PULL..

BACK AND BICEPS.

Iso hammer row machine

30Kg x10

60kg x8

70kg x6

90kg x10

v-bar lat pulldown

68Kg x10

81kg x8

91Kg x6

112kg x10

rope facepulls

45Kg x8

65kg x8

75kg x 10

rear delts fly machine

41Kg x6

54kg x6

77kg x10

biceps.

Db preacher curls

25Lbs.x6

35lbs x6

20Kg x5

Bicep cable preacher curls.

30Kg x6

40kg x8

54kg x8

Bw chin ups x10


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> Well think the tren fully kicked in random dreams mainly about sex!! lol
> 
> Anxious paranoid sleepless nights and the urge to kick certain peoples teeth in is greater than befor.


Lol. Gotta love tren eh mate!!! What you running? Op days 300-400?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Gotta love tren eh mate!!! What you running? Op days 300-400?


Its weird old stuff its like a truth drug makes me say all the stuff i been thinkinh for years but held my tongue.

Running 400mg ew first dabble with tren and using tren e too for 10 weeks added caber and feel loads better so may extend to 12 weeks! strenght gains are mega.aggression is helpinh me hit pb every seshion and my workloads increasing each week muscles never feel fatiged?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Let the weekly grind begin haye sundays no iron to lift boring.

Chest and triceps

Made a few changed this week sacked off barbell incline for decline and db flat for iso chest press.

Chest!!!

decline barbell bench

20Kg x6

60kg x8

100kg x6

120kg x8

130kg x6

iso chest press machine

40Kg a side x8

60kg a side x8

70kg a side x4 pb!!!!

racked same weight bk up and did a drop set finishing with 1 plate a side

Volume is feeling great first time using tren 

Last exercise messed around with barbell incline 100kg x4 defo giving it a miss next week no progression for 3weeks now.

BW dips x 12

weighted dips 10kg x 8

20kg x6

shaky 6 at that.

Swizz bar standing french press new exercise

12Kg x10

32kg x8

42kg x6

finished with tricep cable pushdowns

40Kg x10

65kg x8

80kg x8.

Loved the seshion felt strong and. Focused must have been the full english i had befor i trained. Lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Back and biceps.

Trap bar deads

50Kg x8

80kg x8

100kg x6

140kg x8

1 Arm T-bar row

40Kg x8

60kg x8

70kg x10

v-bar lat pulldown

48Kg x6

91kg 5

112kg x10

119kg x4

High cable biceps curls

20Kg x10

27kg x8

32kg x8

37kg x10

incline seated db curls

30lbs x10

45lbs x8

Cable preacher curls

80Lbs x6

120lbs x8

chin ups x12


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Scales are staying.still eating more than.i ever have in my.life 4500 cals standard 300+plus protein a day 450-500g carbs any ideas people?? Strenght is still rocketing up so not too concerned.

Started running adex as nipples were getting sore could this be the reason scales have stopped moving?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Shoulders really wanting to add some.size to these as feel there lagging and are by far my weakest muscle.

Axel press machine

30Kg x8

50kg x 6

65kg x7

db uni lateral shoulder pressing a new exercise i have never done befor so was unsure about starting point regarding weight.

40Lbs x10

50lbs x10

60lbs x8

65lbs x8

Will be doing these for the next month at least loved the movement and feel and shoulders were on fire after.

Can see these been excellent for improving stabilizers.

Db side laterals

25Lbs x8

30lbs x12

35lbs x12

went to 20reps for fun painful as hell got a really good pump.

Barbell shrugs

60Kg x10

80kg x6

100kg x8

140kg x10

finished traps doing 30reps with 25kg plates in each hand.

Rope facepulls strict form brought up nice and high.

30Kg x10

60kg x12

rear delt fly machine

63Kg x8

77kg x5


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Post workout meal!!!

250Kg chicken grilled coverd in smoky paprika.

200g new potatoes,wholemeal wrap.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Leg day.

Front squat

20Kg x6

60kg x6

100kg x8 pb finally hit 100kg come on!!

hack squat

40Kg x6

80kg x8

100kg x8

140kg x4 pb.

Seated calf raises

20Kg x6

40kg x6

70kg x12

60kg x21 my god calfs were burning.

Standing 1leg calf raises

40Kg x8

switched.to both legs

80Kg x8.

leg press machine

150Kg x8

250kg x8

300kg x8

Prone leg curls

87Kg x10

112kg x8

finished.with.some.simple.core work hanging leg raises and laying leg raises

Been going heavy for 8 weeks now progressive overload all the time thinking of starting a 5x5 programme next week instead of a deload but not sure if it will suit while on gear? whats people's thoughts?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Push day chest and triceps.

Changed programe this week doing 2 main sets of 6 reps.

Decline barbell bench

40Kg x8

80kg x8

100kg x6

130kg x6

2 mins rest and went again

130Kg x 6

smith machine incline.bench

60Kg x8

80kg x6

100kg x6

100kg x6.

iso hammer chest press plate loaded.

40Kg a side x8

65kg a side x4

60kg a side x6

swizz bar standing french press.

20Kg x8

40kg x6

40kg x6

swizz bar close grip press.

40Kg x 8

60kg plus chains x 6

60kg plus chains x6

tricep cable pushdown

60Kg x8

90kg x6

90kg x6

push ups legs elavated X 20.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sore tody after yesterdays chest and.triceps day.

still struggling to get scales moving up again increased cals by 500 but still.staying same strength is still on the up? any ideas wots going on dropped the adex also.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Starting the day right tuna steak,olive oil,avocado and cottage cheese. Gona train shoulders later.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Meat win £40 free delivery present from our lass bless her.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Friday was leg day and forarms

Front squat.

20Kg x6

60kg x6

80kg x4

100kg 10. pb.

Hack squat dropped.weight slightly.this week knee's are feeling the.constant heavy weight.

40Kg x8

80kg x6

100kg x8

120kg x8

2second rest pause at.bottom of each rep.and exploded up.

Leg press

200Kg x6

250kg x6

310kg x10

prone leg curls

50kg x6

100kg x8

112.5kg x9

seated calf raises.

45Kg x16

65kg x10

80kg x12

standing calf.raises

61Kg x8

106kg x10

115kg x10

legs destroyed felt sick and.struggled to walk home.always a good.sign!!! lol.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Hi not updated log since last week still been training just not enough hours in the day.dropped the tren and replaced with some cambridge research t400 to run.along side my neuro pharma test e the anxierty from the tren was getting a bit too much managed 10 weeks all in all anxierty was the only side i got apart from night sweats at beginning.

Monday back and.biceps.

Iso hammer pulldown machine

20Kg x6

30kg x8

50kg x8

wide grip lat pulldown

68kg x10

81kg x6

112 kg x10

T-bar row

40Kg.x10

60kg x8

80kg.x8

biceps

1 Arm cable preacher curls.

15Kg x6

27kg x6

32kg x7

db preacher curls.

25Lbs x8

35lbs.x6

45lbs x8

chin ups x10

seated hammer curls

30Lbs x8

35lbs x6

40lbs x6

quick.sesh.done.and dusted in 40mins.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Chest and triceps.

Moderate weight this week not exaxtly a deload but close

Decline barbell bench

20Kg x6

60kg x6

90kg x6

115kg x10

rest

115Kg x10

had a amazing pump from the extra volume.

Incline db chest press

45Lbs x8

60lbs x6

80lbs x10

rest

80Lbs x10

iso hammer chest press plate loaded

20Kg a side x 8

40kg x8

65 kg x10

rest

65Kg x10

felt dizzy shaky.and sick but loved it had a protein shake and a 5 min rest befor starting triceps.

Ez bar skull crushers

30Kg x6

40kg x10

1min rest

40Kg x10

close grip.swizz bar press

Swizz bar 20kg x6

40kg x10

rest

40Kg x10

Cable rope pushdowns

30Kg x8

45kg x6

60kg x10

rest

60Kg x10

finished with.some bodyweight dips.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Leg day after a rest day lets have it!!

Been doing.front.squats for over 9 weeks now and reached my goal of 100kg x10 so time for a change decided to.go with.safety bar squats as i dont have.the best back ever.

40Kg x6

60kg x8

110kg x6

rest

110Kg x6

leg press machine

150Kg x6

220kg x6

280kg x6

350kg x6pb well.pleased

Will try and upload video later.

Prone leg curls

34Kg x6

62kg.x8

82kg.x8

125kg x6

rest

125Kg x6

Hack.squat

40Kg x6

60Kg x8

100kg.x6

100kg x6

another good.seshion felt strong and ready for tomorrows shoulder destruction.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Late addition to my cycle after dropping the tren. Lets see if all the hype about this new lab is worth it.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Shoulder decided to have a moderate day felt very burned out after legs.

Seated barbell military press.

25Kg bar x8

65Kg x6

80kg x9

80kg x7

uni lateral db pressing

50Lbs x8

65lbs x9

65lbs x6

db side laterals

25Lbs x10

30lbs.x8

40lbs x10

40lbs x10.

did them holding onto the dip machine and angled my body 80 degrees feel it makes the movement harder.

Barbell shrugs.

40Kg x10

80kg x8

140kg x10

140kg x12

farmers walk

100Kg carried 20m

2Min rest.went again

100Kg carried 20m

Was fecked after.that.sweating and forarms burning like mad!!!!

facepulls

40Lbs.x8

60lbs x8

80lbs x10 2sets.

Finished with some.abs crunches and laying leg raises.

Looking.forward.to.2 days rest been a hard week.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Chest and triceps.

Decline barbell bench.

20Kg x6

60kg x8

90kg x6

135kg x 12 pb since my injury well pleased!!!

incline smith machine

40Kg x8

60kg.x8

100kg x7

Iso hammer chest press

40Kg x6

60kg plus 25lbs resistance band x 2 sets 6 lovely feel going to start using bands alot more!!

swizz bar standing french press.

Swizz bar weighs 27kg.

20Kg x8

30kg.x8

close grip barbell press

60Kg plus 25lbs resistance band x8

80kg plus band x6 failed on 7 lucky i had a spotter that bar was coming down hard!!!

Rope pushdowns

30Kkg x8

45kg x8

55kg x 12

push ups with feet elavated

2 sets of 20

smashing workout chest was on fire and pumped home for a big feed!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

150Kg paprika chicken breast.

100g pasta

half a carton pasat.

100g sweetcorn

wholemeal pitta and homade yoghurt and mint.dip!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Its that time again leg day!!

going moderate all these heavy weeks are killing my joints thinking of adding.some npp to my cycle for the obvious benefits.

Front barbell squats.

20Kg x8

60kg x8

100kg x 20

leg press machine 100kg x8

200kg x8

330kg x20

standing single leg curl machine

20Kg x8

35kg x6

45kg x10

prone leg curls

82.5Kg x8

112.5kg x8

125.5kg x20

Seated calf raises

40Kg x8

60kg x8

80kg x20

standing calf raises machine

112Kg x8

122kg x8

144kg x12

so much for moderate seshion oh.well next always next week


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Forgot to log shoulders so here it is.

Standing barbell military press

20Kg x8

40kg x6

70kg x11

behind neck shoulder press machine

40Kg x8

60kg x6

100Kg x6

barbell shrugs

60Kg.x10

100kg x10

160kg x10 pb since my operation could not maintain grip without constant pain befor over the moon!!!

smith machine behind back shrugs

80Kg x8

100kg x8

130kg.x12

cable side laterals

10Kg x8

17.5kg x8

20kg x12

facepulls

70Kg x12

80kg x8

awesome seshion shoulders were pumped and burning..


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

KPull day.

Db row

50Lbs x10

75lbs x10

130lbs x9

iso hammer pulldown chin up grip.

20Kg x8

40kg x8

50kg x10

lovely machine .

Wide grip latpulldown

63Kg x10

70kg x8

98kg x8










Nautilus pullover machine

great bit of kit love the stretch it gives.

57kg x10

71kg x10

91kg x9

all.squeezed at bottom of each rep.

back destroyed moved on to biceps.

1 arm cable preacher curls

17Kg x10

27kg x10

cable curls close grip

32kg x8

41kg x11

41kg x10


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Legs legs legs building some monster wheels.

Safety bar squats.

20Kg.x10

60kg.x8

100kg.x8

130kg x12 pb.

Struggled.like hell had a bad jab monday pip is killing me surprised i managed 1!!!

leg press.

100Kg x8

200kg x8

300kg x8

370kg.x10 perfect form slow on the negative explosive back up.

Hack squat

40Kg x8

60kg x8

100kg.x12

prone leg curls

34Kg.x8

62kg x8

125.5kg x16.

standing calf machine raises.

77Kg x10

112kg x10

155kg x12 two.sets.

Seated calf raises

80kg x10

worked.down dropping.20kg each set the burn was intense.

had to stand outside and bring my pre workout meal back up NICE!!!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Final meal today homade thai curry with creamed coconut bumping up the cals mmmm


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Push day wanted to hit shoulders hard today!!

seated barbell military press.

25Kg x8

65kg x8

85kg x8 pb

Db press

50Lbs x10

60lbs x10

70lbs x6

75lbs x6

behind neck shoulder press machine

40Kg x12

60kg x8

80kg x7

db shrugs

65Lbs each hand x8

110lbs x12

110lbs x12

machine shrugs

100Kg x20

rear delt fly machine

49Kg x12

63kg x12

70kg x8

cable side laterals

11Kg x12

15kg x10

nice seshion shoulders had that dull ache pumped feeling all day gona be sore tomorrow.

Got this beauty sat waiting for me at home cheat day!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Chest and triceps

Had low expectations befor i even started.this seshion not good felt awful after the long weekend eating and drinking!!!

DECLINE BB BENCH.

20KG X6

60KG X8

100KG X6

140Kg x6 PB!!!

130KG X7

incline smith machine

60Kg x10

80kg x10

90kg x7

swizz bar french press

30kg x8

40kg x6

10kg x12

iso hammer press

50Kg a side x10

40kg a side +20lbs resistance band x6

Swizz bar close grip press.

40Kg x10

50kg + two 17kg chains x6

rope pushdowns

40Kg x12

65kg x8

75kg x8

Stenght still on the up hitting pb most seshion loving this cycle roll on the last 6 weeks.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Chest and triceps
> 
> Had low expectations befor i even started.this seshion not good felt awful after the long weekend eating and drinking!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Push day..

Shoulders and trapps

Standing barbell military press

30Kg x10

50kg x6

75kg x5

Db press

50Lbs each hand x8

60lbs x8

70lbs x5

behind nech smith machine press

20Kg x8

40kg x8

60kg x6

barbell shrugs

70Kg x12

110kg x8

160kg x10pb!!!

farmers walk

90Kg carried 20m

110kg carried 15m failed to finish grip just vanished was done in!!!

db shrugs

100Lbs each hand x12

db side laterals

25Lbs.x8

30lbs x6

Side lateral machine

40Kg x12

50kg x8

facepulls

45Kg x12

55kgx8

70kg x8

great seshion was dripping with sweat and shaking shoulders were pumped full of blood!!

legs tomorrow so rest of today i will be stuffing my face big feed!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Leg day growing to love traininh legs as.my second best muscle group to train. In the last few weeks of this cycle now not sure if i should run pct or try cruising for the first time?

Bb front squats

20Kg x12

60kg x8

110kg x10 pb!!!

leg press.

150Kg x10

250kg x10

380kg.x10 pb!!!

seated.leg.curls

80Lbs.x10

150lbs x10

170lbs x8

seated calf raises

60Kg x10

80kg x8

80kg x8

toe pressing on leg press

100Kg x8

175kg x8

finished with some moderate back as i had missed back with been so busy.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Not been logging recently diets been **** and training has reflected it!!! Bk on track after sorting some personal issue's out.

Been prepping meals again









steak,chicken,potatoes and chorizo sausage bumping the cals up for the last few weeks of this bulk then gona try a cruise for the first time.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Shoulders

Seated barbell military press

20Kg x10

60kg x6

80kg x8

db press

40Lbs x12

50lbs x8

65lbs.x10

cable side laterals

9Kg x20

11.5kg x10

13.5kg x8

rear delt flys machine

55Kg x10

65kg x10

70kg x8

BB SHRUGS.

20kg x20

60kg x8

100kg x8

160kg x6

BEHIND BK BB SHRUGS.

40kg.x8

80kg.x8

100kg x8

done and dusted dripping with sweat.

Post workout snack cream egg and a shake lol!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Logging tuesdays sesh chest and triceps.

Swapped decline for flat bench this week wanted a change.

Bb flat bench

20Kg.x10

60kg.x8

130kg x3 pathetic struggled to even get it up for the first rep!!! my god am missing the tren!! lol

racked it

120Kg.x8

Db incline bench

50Lbs x10

65lbs x10

80lbs x8

90lbs x6

struggled if am honest felt weak.

Iso hammer chest press.

20Kg a side x10

40kg x8

50kg x8.

Ez -bar skull crushers.

20Kg x10

30kg x10

45kg.x8

rope pushdowns

50Kg x10

65kg x10

70kg x12.

Dips x20


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Can any1 chip in wanting to cruise for the first time instead of running pct. Is 250mg test e a good dose or 125mg ew????


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Can any1 chip in wanting to cruise for the first time instead of running pct. Is 250mg test e a good dose or 125mg ew????


I just shoot 250mg test e e10d mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I just shoot 250mg test e e10d mate


Thanks mate sounds the best option. I want to cruise over summer at least then blast bk end of summer am a greedy git and will probs throw some orals in while on the cruise oops.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Bedtime snack pepperd steak and poached eggs!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sweaty leg day.

Safety bar squats.

30Kg x10

70kg x8

130kg x7

joints really sore mainly right knee think it may be time to add npp?

Hack.squat.

20Kg x12

80kg x10

100kg x12.

Prone leg curl.

50kg x10

87.5kg x8

125.5kg x8

standing calf raises.

70Kg x10

142kg x8

155kg x8

Toe pressing on leg press.

180Kg x12.

nice seshion despite sore joints still cant.decide if its related to my adex?

post workout meal.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Post workout meal

100g pasta

130g salmon fillet

can ov toms

basil

and dirty left over pizza from last night lol.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Push day.

Flat barbell bench

20Kg x10

60kg x12

90kg x8

110Kg x7

130kg x3 pb!!!

elbows really sore from constantly going heavy thia will be the last week going heavy.

INCLINE DB

50lbs x10

60lbs x8

90lbs x12.

hammer strength decline bench.

40Kg x10

80kg x8

100kg x6

1 arm cable preacher curls.

15Kg x10

30kg x11

30kg x 8 two negatives.

Barbell curls

25Kg x10

45kg x10

45kg x8

db hammer curls with fat grips.

35lbs x10

40lbs x7

40lbs x7

nice seshion despite constant joint pain going to order some collegen caps give them a go failing that its npp!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Legs!!!

safety bar squats.

30Kg x10

60kg x8

130kg x10pb!!

Hack squat.

40kg X10

80kg x10

110kg x12

120kg x9

Leg extensions.

75kg x10

100kg x12

112kg 16

125kg x10

went wild on these not done then in months and loved them cod hardly walk after shaking and felt sick.

Seated calf raises

15Kg x12

55kg x10

85kg x8

95kg x8pb!!!

Prone leg curl.

50Kg x12

87kg x8

125kg x8

137kg x5 pb!!!

brilliant workout gona.feel it tomorrow my breakfast worked wonders ha. least its a rest day.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Last week of my bulk pinned 2ml cr t400 sunday night no pip today gona hit it hard this week!!.cycle has been good really enjoyed it. Starting weight 15.5 stone weight today 17.6 stone!!!. Here is a befor and after pic will post some leg and back shots later.









Clearly holding a fair bit of water on the gut but will soon drop off.


----------

